# squirrel-like quality



## pedrohenrique

Bom dia, amigos
 estou procurando um modo de traduzir essa expressão. O contexto é um relato de tratamento psicanalítico, e a frase é:

"Earnest and bright and, remarkably, able to form a trusting attachment to me very quickly, there was a frightened, *squirrel-like quality* to her presence and emotional reactivity.
Minha tentativa:
"Sincera e brilhante e, o que é notável, pronta para estabelecer muito depressa um apego cheio de confiança em mim, havia em sua presença e em sua reatividade emocional uma qualidade de timidez assustadiça".
Estarei inventando muito?
Obrigado.


----------



## Ari RT

A tradução de 'squirrel-like quality' para 'timidez assustadiça' eu achei excelente. Um achado. Pense em 'amedrontada' no lugar de 'assustadiça' para abarcar (também) o conceito de 'frightened', como parece ser a sua intenção. Essa vírgula entre frightened e squirrel-like é um 'e'. Ou ponha os dois.
Se não fosse um texto técnico, eu estaria tentado a remediar meu desconforto com a palavra 'quality' no original, trocando na tradução por
- ...havia... um quê de timidez assustadiça;
- ...havia... uma certa timidez amedrontada.
Mas não sei se esse palavreado meio 'fuzzy' cabe em texto médico.


----------



## pfaa09

Na minha opinião, retiraria "qualidade" do texto, pois por vezes, menos é mais.
A "Timidez" - Nome com o qual concordo 100% - já engloba uma qualidade humana por si só.
*squirrel-like quality *= Timidez.
Também existem aquelas características nos esquilos de: irrequietos, sempre activos, desconfiados, mas penso que "Timidez" se aplica bem aqui.
A não ser... que o autor do texto queira englobar todas essas características para adjectivar a pessoa.


----------



## gato radioso

É curioso, mas ninguém propôs por "esquilo" na frase.
Por exemplo, uma frase assim:
_havia uma qualidade assustadiça de esquilo na sua presença..._


----------



## pfaa09

gato radioso said:


> É curioso, mas ninguém propôs por "esquilo" na frase.
> Por exemplo, uma frase assim:
> _havia uma qualidade a*s*sustadiça de esquilo na sua presença..._


Faz sentido, ajuda a esclarecer, mas não acho que seja natural comparar assim, de forma directa, um animal a uma pessoa.
Ainda por cima neste contexto "clínico", onde a formalidade é corrente.


----------



## Donn

Comparar animal e pessoa é menos natural em português, que no inglês original?  Por mim, esquilo exibe maneira assustadiça bem diferente que, por exemplo, passarinho.


----------



## pedrohenrique

Obrigado a todos, por sua colaboração. Só não concordo com usar "esquilo", que não me parece um animal muito conhecido senão em histórias em quadrinhos... O animal mais parecido com isso, e com essas características, é o caxinguelê.
Prefiro deixar "uma timidez assustadiça e amedrontada".


----------



## pfaa09

Donn said:


> Comparar animal e pessoa é menos natural em português, que no inglês original? Por mim, esquilo exibe maneira assustadiça bem diferente que, por exemplo, passarinho.


I don't think there's a big difference between the two languages, at least in this particular context.
The most important here is to extract the best term of it and apply it in order to serve the real meaning.
"Passarinho" doesn't have that much to compare with us, humans, plus it's not a "kind" of bird, it's a generic term for birds.


----------



## Donn

Yet in English, authors have done that very thing - describe someone's manner as "birdlike".  It depicts alertness and a sort of detachment with not much human warmth.  A squirrel's caution is very different - but as pedrohenrique points out, a Brazilian reader might not find that as illuminating, as a reader in a region like mine or I suppose the author's, where Eastern grey squirrels are a common urban pest.


----------



## gato radioso

OK, I guess that as a non-native I missed that important nuance: metaphores linking people and animals or any animal traits are a bit uncommon or unnatural in Portuguese. That seems to be a particular trait of the Portuguese language, as in other languages it´s quite common. In my mother tongue, which is Spanish, images like _sly as a fox_, _shy as a mouse_, _strong as a bull_, calling an effeminate man _mariposa _or _vibora_ someone who´s always criticising others _..._ are commonly used and widely understood either in colloquial contexts and literature.


----------



## pfaa09

Donn said:


> Yet in English, authors have done that very thing - describe someone's manner as "birdlike". It depicts alertness and a sort of detachment with not much human warmth. A squirrel's caution is very different - but as pedrohenrique points out, a Brazilian reader might not find that as illuminating, as a reader in a region like mine or I suppose the author's, where Eastern grey squirrels are a common urban pest.


In children's reading, we can easily find comparisons with animals, because the reader is children.
In fiction we can also easily find these same comparisons, for example:
"He looked like a leopard when he had to run away from that gang of mobsters."
But in a clinical report, in a technical text, I don't find these kinds of comparisons natural. It's just an opinion.


----------



## Donn

If we had a look at the entire work, we might find that we don't even concur with its essential findings.


----------



## duduc

Esquilos são alertas.


----------



## Donn

Exatamente - como cada animal não domesticado, o esquilo é alerta, embora comporta-se bem diferente que um passarinho que também é alerta.  A semelhança com esquilo serve de illustração que transmite o sentido exato - mas só se o animal é bastante bem conhecido, e se o português admite usar animais de modelo.


----------



## Ari RT

Nada a obstar a que se chame alguém 'manso como um boi' ou 'alerta como um cão'. Aí vão a qualidade e o termo de comparação. Quando a qualidade do animal não vem explícita, no entanto, o leitor recorre aos significados previamente incorporados no seu arcabouço cultural. Nos EUA, se dissermos que o comportamento de alguém apresenta 'um quê de esquilo', não faz falta explicar do que se trata. Todo mundo já tropeçou com um desses bichinhos correndo pelas árvores do arruamento. Se dissermos isso no Brasil, é bem capaz de haver gente pensando nos sociáveis Tico e Teco das histórias em quadrinhos. Haverá quem entenda que a qualidade do esquilo é ser pequeno. Veloz? Comilão, como todo roedor? Precavido (Tico e Teco guardam avelãs no oco da árvore)? Espertos? Se dissermos a um inglês que minha vizinha é 'uma tremenda gata', será que ele entenderá? Os espanhóis dizem que a mulher bonita está como um trem. Eles acham trem uma coisa bonita, nós achamos gata uma coisa sensual. E o inglês boiando nessa conversa.
No fragmento em lide, estamos na zona cinza entre ter a qualidade explícita e implícita. Antes de _squirrel_-_like_ (e tudo em que implica) vem _freightened_, que guia o contexto na direção do que se quer implicar. Então, vai do gosto. Gosto e... escova de dentes, cada um com o seu. Para o meu gosto, a solução de pedrohenrique está muito boa. Fiel ao texto original, com toda a carga de informação do original, sem 'jabutis' e perfeitamente compreensível para o leitor da língua alvo. 
Perdeu-se, sim, uma pitada de cor do texto original. No entanto, creio que tentar reproduzir essa pitada mais atrapalharia do que ajudaria o entendimento do lusófono. A opção seria encontrar outro animal ou outra analogia. Mas aí seria 'jabuti' e seria privilegiar a forma em detrimento do conteúdo.


----------



## Archimec

… amedrontada, com uma presença e reatividade emocional um pouco animalesca.??


----------



## Vanda

> metaphores linking people and animals or any animal traits are a bit uncommon or unnatural in Portuguese.


Actually nor fot Brazilians. We do use a lot of metaphors with animals.


----------



## gato radioso

Vanda said:


> Actually nor fot Brazilians. We do use a lot of metaphors with animals.


Thank you. That´s a very useful comment for non-natives, as we can´t make out these sort of nuances sometimes.


----------



## Archimec

Mais uma sugestão:
… amedrontada, com uma presença e reatividade emocional que lembrava um esquilo.      ??


----------

